# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > سوال: کمک به ساخت یک توزیع شخصی لینوکسی از ابتدا

## amindelavar

سلام به دوستان.
راستش در زمینه سیستم عامل و طراحی سیستم عامل تازه کار نیستم. از ابتدا سعی داشتم تا یک سیستم عامل رو از پایه یعنی از بوت لودر تا آخر رو بسازم اما بعد از ۳-۴ ماه شکست ، آخرش فقط یک سیستم عامل ۱۶ بیتی با بوت لودر دو مرحله ای گیرم اومد. البته ناگفته نماند که تونستم با استفاده grub ، یک سیستم عامل ۳۲ بیتی همراه با یک خط فرمان ساده راه اندازی کنم اما بعدش دیگه توی مراحل بعدی مدیریت حافظه و... موندم.
حالا تصمیم گرفتم تا با هسته لینوکس شروع کنم. هدفم اینه که یک توزیع کامل و از پایه بر اساس هسته خام لینوکس بسازم و انشاالله وقتی این توزیع به بلوغ رسید و ما هم کمی علممون قد کشید بریم سراغ ساخت هسته سیستم عامل از پایه و در آخر هم یک سیستم عامل خوب ایرونی بسازیم که بتونه هم نظر کاربر های معمولی ویندوزی رو جلب کنه و هم بتونه از کاربرای حرفه ای لینوکسی مخاطب داشته باشه.
این همه داستان سرایی کردم که بگم من الان دارم کتاب linux kernel development رو می خونم. کمی هم برام سخته آخه انگلیسیه! می خواستم یکم منابع در مورد ساخت یک توزیع لینوکسی از پایه رو معرفی کنید. راستی کتاب LFS رو هم یه نگاهی بهش انداختم ولی بیشتر برای ساخت توزیع سفارشی و آماده لینوکسی هست.
با تشکر- لطفا اسپم نکنید!

----------


## FFE0035

سلام دوست عزیز. من هم مدتی است که در این موارد مطالعه می کنم.
لطفا به صورت مستقیم پیام بده. با هم در تماس باشیم. هدف من هم تقریبا LFS می باشد.
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## digit22

اگه مستقیم باشه خیلی خوب میشه ممنونم میشم که منابع مفیدو جامع ای ب من معرفی کنید دوستان


تلویزیون شهریماژول ال ای دیقیمت تلویزیون شهریتابلو روانتابلو چلنیومدستگاه رقص نور

----------


## naminami

خیلی عالیه

منم خیلی دوست دارم یک سیستم برای خودم توسعه بدم https://hph.co.ir/ 
واقعا لذت بخشه

----------

